# استرداد حياه الشركه المكسوره



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

سؤال للتفكير : من الذي أحتاج أن أسترد علاقتي المكسورة معه اليوم ؟



  إن العلاقات تستحق دائماً الاسترداد .



بما أن الحياة تتلخص في تعلُّم كيفية المحبة ، فإن الله يريدنا أن نقدِّر العلاقات ونبذل جهداً للحفاظ عليها بدلاً من أن ننبذها عندما يصيبها صدع ، أو جرح ، أو نزاع . فالكتاب المقدس يخبرنا في الحقيقة أن الله قد أعطانا خدمة المصالحة . لذلك يُكرس جزءاً كبيراً من العهد الجديد لتعليمنا كيف نتفاهم مع بعضنا بعضاً .



كتب بولس الرسول " فإن كان وعظ ما في المسيح . إن كانت تسلية ما للمحبة . إن كانت شركة ما في الروح . إن كانت أحشاء ورأفة ، فتمموا فرحي حتى تفتكروا فكراً واحداً ولكم محبة واحدة بنفس واحدة ، مفتكرين شيئاً واحداً " فيلبي 2 : 1 -2

 وحيث أن المسيح يريد أن تُعرف عائلته بمحبتها لبعضها البعض،  فإن حياة الشركة المكسورة هي شهادة مخزية لغير المؤمنين . لذلك كان بولس في غاية الحرج لأن أعضاء كنيسة كورنثوس كانوا ينقسمون إلى أحزاب متحاربة بل أنهم كانوا يقاضون بعضهم بعضاً أمام المحاكم . فكتب إليهم  " لتخجيلكم أقول . أهكذا ليس بينكم حكيم ولا واحد يقدر أن يقضي بين إِخوته " 1 كور 6 :5

لقد صُدم لأنه لم يكن هناك أحد ناضج في الكنيسة ليحل النزاع بصورة سليمة . كما قال في نفس الرسالة ، " لكنني أطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تقولوا جميعكم قولاً واحداً " 1كور 1 : 10

 إن كنت تريد بركة الله علي حياتك وأن تُعرف باعتبارك ابناً لله ، يجب عليك إذن أن تتعلم كيف تكون صانع سلام  ، إن صنع السلام ليس هو تجنب النزاعات . إذ أن الهروب من مشكلة والادعاء بأنها ليست موجودة ، أو الخوف من الحديث عنها يُعتبر فعلياً نوعاً من أنواع الجُبن .

.

كيفية استرداد العلاقة :

لقد أعطانا الله كمؤمنين خدمة المصالحة . وها هي سبعة مبادىء كتابية لاسترداد حياة الشركة:

تحدث إلى الله قبل أن تتحدث إلى الشخص: 

ناقش المشكلة مع الله . إن كنت ستصلي أولاً بخصوص النزاع بدلاً من الثرثرة مع صديق ، فسوف تكتشف في أحيان كثيرة أن الله يغير قلبك أو يغير الشخص الآخر دون مساعدتك .

سوف تصير علاقاتك أكثر سلاسة لو أنك صليت أكثر من أجلها .

تنشأ معظم النزاعات عن الاحتياجات غير الُمسددة . بعض هذه الاحتياجات لا يمكن تسديدها إلا من الله . إن كنت تتوقع من أي شخص - صديق ، شريك الحياة ، رئيس، أو فرد من العائلة - أن يسدد احتياجاً لا يمكن أن ينجزه سوى الله ، فإنك تعرِّض نفسك لخيبة الأمل والمرارة .

لا يمكن لأحد أن يسدد كل احتياجاتك سوى الله .



لقد لاحظ الرسول يعقوب أن كثير من نزاعاتنا تنتج  عن عدم  الصلاة:

 " من أين الحروب والخصومات بينكم .. تشتهون ولستم تمتلكون ... ولستم تمتلكون لأنكم لا تطلبون " يعقوب 4: 1 -2  ، بدلاً من النظر إلى الله ، فإننا نعتمد على الآخرين ليجعلونا سعداء ، ثم نغضب عندما يخذلوننا . بينما يقول الله " لماذا لا تأتون إلى أولاً " 



قم دائماً بالمبادرة : 

لا يهم إن كنت أنت المسيء أم المساء إليه : إن الله  يتوقع  منك أن تقوم بالخطوة الأولى . لا تنتظر الطرف الآخر ، بل اذهب إليه أولاً . إن استرداد حياة الشركة المكسورة في غاية الأهمية حتى أن يسوع أوصى أن تكون لها الأولوية على العبادة الجماعية . فقد قال:

 " فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك . وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك " متى 5 : 23 - 24



تعاطف مع مشاعرهم : 

استخدم أذنيك أكثر من فمك . عليك أن تستمع أولاً إلى مشاعر الأشخاص قبل أن تحاول حل أي خلاف . فقد نصح بولس :

" لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه بل كل واحد إلى ما هو لآخرين أيضاً " فليبى 2 : 4

إن عبارة " تنظروا " هي الكلمة اليونانية Skopos ، وهى الكلمة التي تتكون منها الكلمات تليسكوب وميكروسكوب ، وتعني الانتباه  الشديد . ركز على مشاعرهم أستمع لهم فحسب ودعهم يفرغون مشاعرهم دون أن تكون دفاعياً ، إنها تضحية أن تمتص فى صبر غضب الآخر ، 

فالاستماع بصبر للشخص كأنك تقول له " إنني أقدر رأيك ، وأهتم بعلاقتنا . إنك هام بالنسبة لي"



أعترف بخطأك في النزاع : 

إن كنت جاداً بخصوص استرداد العلاقة ، فعليك أن تبدأ بالاعتراف بأخطائك أو خطيتك الخاصة . فقد ذكر يسوع أن تلك هي الطريقة لرؤية الأشياء أكثر وضوحاً " أخرج أولاً الخشبة من عينك . وحينئذ تبصر جيداً أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك " متى 7 : 5

إن الاعتراف أداة فعالة للمصالحة ، إذ أن الطريقة التي نتعامل بها مع النزاع كثيراً ما تخلق جرحاً أكبر من المشكلة الأصلية نفسها . عندما تبدأ بالاعتراف بأخطائك في تواضع ، فذلك يهدى غضب الشخص الآخر وينزع أسلحة هجومه لأنه ربما كان يتوقع أن تكون دفاعياً . لا تقدم أعذاراً أو تلقى اللوم على الآخرين ؛ فقط اعترف بأي جزء شاركت به في النزاع . اقبل المسؤولية عن أخطائك واطلب الغفران.



هاجم المشكلة وليس الشخص : 

لن تتمكن من حل المشكلة لو كنت مهتماً فقط بالتركيز على اللوم . إن الكيفية التي تقول بها الأمر أثناء حل النزاعات تُعتبر بنفس أهمية ما تقوله . إن قلت الأمر بطريقة هجومية ، فسوف يُستقبل بصورة دفاعية ، يخبرنا الله " حكيم القلب يدُعى فهيماً وحلاوة الشفتين تزيد علماً" أمثال 16 : 21



كن متعاوناً على قدر الأمكان : 

فقد قال بولس " إن كان ممكناً فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس " روميه 12 : 18 فالسلام له دائماً ثمن ، فإنه قد يكلفنا أحياناً كبرياءنا ؛ وكثيراً ما يكلفنا التمركز حول ذواتنا . افعل ما بوسعك في سبيل حياة الشركة ، للتوصل إلى تفاهم والتكيف مع الآخرين.



أكد على المصالحة وليس الحل : 

من غير المتوقع أن ننتظر موافقة الجميع على كل شيء. إن المصالحة توجِّه التركيز إلى العلاقة ، بينما الحل يركز على المشكلة .

عندما نوجه تركيزنا إلى المصالحة ، تفقد المشكلة أهميتها وتصبح غالباً غير متصلة بالموضوع .

يمكننا أن نعيد العلاقة إلى سابق عهدها إن كنا غير قادرين على التوصل لحل اختلافاتنا .



والآن بعد قراءتك لهذه السطور هل فكرت معي من تحتاج أن تسترجع معه حياة الشركة المكسورة ؟! 

تحدث مع الله عن ذلك الشخص ، ثم التقط سماعة التليفون وابدأ الأمر .

 إن هذه الخطوات السبع بسيطة لكنها ليست سهلة ، إذ أن الأمر يتطلب الكثير من الجهد لاسترجاع علاقة.





 مأخوذ من كتاب الحياة المنطلقة نحو الهدف


----------



## drpepo (6 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## drpepo (6 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## emad_hanna (7 فبراير 2006)

رائع جدا الرب يبتركك


----------



## ميرنا (7 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا جماعه على مروركم*


----------



## meme85 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوعك جميل جدا يا ميرنا , ميرسي ليكي


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

حلو قوي يا ميرنا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## الياس دكور (19 يناير 2007)

*شكرآ*

فقد قال بولس " إن كان ممكناً فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس " روميه 12 : 18 فالسلام له دائماً ثمن ، فإنه قد يكلفنا أحياناً كبرياءنا ؛ وكثيراً ما يكلفنا التمركز حول ذواتنا . افعل ما بوسعك في سبيل حياة الشركة ، للتوصل إلى تفاهم والتكيف مع الآخرين.
شكرآ لجهودك والرب يباركك


----------



## adel baket (19 يناير 2007)

ميرنا شكرا ليكى على هذا الموضوع 
فعلا الشركه مع الرب انجح الرب يبارك حياتك
                          :yaka:


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2007)

موضوع خطيييييييييييير


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا ميرنا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2009)

أكثر من رائع ومميز + شكرا + كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


----------

